# Paint color advice needed



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

The smaller the room the lighter the paint,
you might want to stay with a tan or sand possibly a light taupe. or a color in a picture she has in the room just something light that incorporates that will brings the your choise of colors in the room together.


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

Small rooms look cozy and inviting with darker colors on the walls. I would suggest using a favorite bold color on the walls and then keep the rest of the details in the black and tans. 

Or... use a light tan on the walls and use a favorite bold color to "pop" in the pillows, curtains, lamp shades and other decorative items. 

Either would be a great look! Would love to see photos once you're done!


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't agree with the smaller the room the lighter the color. A medium tone would be nice, or even one wall with a nice bright smack of her favorite color and the other 3 walls a complimentary one to it. My sons room had a chair rail in it already, so we painted it the colors he chose, medium blue for the top half, and a very dark blue for the bottom half. I was dead against it, but it turned out awesome!! It's only paint, if you don't like it, get another gallon, and VOILA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandra31 (May 1, 2008)

I think a light color is the best way to go and I recently saw black furniture against really pale pink walls which looked really beautiful...I would love to see what you do also!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe it's a silly question (all my 'kids' have four legs) but have your asked your daughter what she wants? 

13 seems like the perfect age to start making these sort of choices. 

If you can't tolerate her making a _mistake_, then let her pick a color and present it to you with some sort of persuasive presentation. That way she gets involved in the process, asserts her individuality in a constructive way, and learns to negotiate successfully for what she wants.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Paint color*

Try Benjamin Moore's Desert Tan. Great rich color with yellow/cream tones.


----------

